# AP: Boy Bags Wild Hog Bigger Than 'Hogzilla'



## kleenex (May 26, 2007)

Boy Bags Wild Hog Bigger Than 'Hogzilla'

picture included.

BOY IS that a whole mess load of bacon on that hog


----------



## Katie H (May 26, 2007)

That is some huge piggie!!!  They said they were make sausage out of part of him.  They'll have sausage until the boy graduates from college.


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 26, 2007)

lol. it was an enclosed space.  It's not like he was out hunting in the wild or something.  I'm sure that little fat kid is proud he slaughtered a helpless animal for fun.  I bet he'll have fun telling all of his friends about it?

Want to hunt animals for fun?  Use a bow and arrow or  knife.  Don't put some animal in an enclosed space and then shoot it with a high powered weapon from a distance.

"It's a good accomplishment. I probably won't ever kill anything else that big."

Yeah. What a HUGE accomplishment! You slaughtered a helpless animal. I'm sure this will be the pinnacle of your achievments and offer you plenty of opportunity to reminisce while you pump gas at texaco.


----------



## StirBlue (May 26, 2007)

According to them it's a load of sausage.   That will keep their freezer going for some time.  And probably some friends' freezers too.  

I bet the neighbors are glad to have it out of their back yards.  

Wow, what a big pig! I wonder if there are any legends about that critter.

I haven't seen the original movie but it must be pretty scary.


----------



## bethzaring (May 26, 2007)

wow, that kid chased that wild boar for 3 hours before finally bringing it down, what a story!

I live near a gaming preserve and wild boars do at times escape and end up in my neighborhood. But they do not last long,  mighty good eating.


----------



## TATTRAT (May 26, 2007)

Now that is a big boar!


----------



## SurvivorGirl (May 26, 2007)

farnkly i think that it's disgusting and he should be ashamed of himself. his father should also be ashamed of himself for allowing this. 
I would never and never will congradulate him on his "acclomplishment" and he should not get any awards or whatever. 
he should be thrown in jail for killing such a rare animal.

(sorry for ranting, I just don't agree with it at all!!)


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 26, 2007)

A canned hunt for sure they get these animals including Elk etc feed them a diet to make them huge and then get big bucks for an easy kill.I and DH believe if your are a real hunter the animal should have a fair chance.DH is a major hunter and hunting guide but does not believe in a easy hunt all real hunters want to work for their animals.Its all about the experience whether you get an animal or not, its not about setting up creatures for an easy target alot of them are so used to seeing people since they are raised by people and dont fear people they are sitting ducks.I say shame on any one who will kill an animal in an enclosed area it's like shooting pigs in a really big pen.
Shame,Shame,Shame on them.
By the way the kid shot it 8 times with a 50 caliper pistol and then chased it 3 hours running for its life.DH said if he is such a great hunter the kid would have shot it once or twice and it should have dropped dead not 8 shots and just wounding.That is not hunting if you dont have the skills to hunt dont hunt.


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 26, 2007)

By the way I live on a huge ranch that has alot of hunting Elk,Mule Deer,Turkeys etc but there is a hunters ethic and you just do not break that ethic.It is important to respect the animal you want to hunt much like alot of Native Americans believe.In Europe when they make a kill they dont pose in the picture smiling with their kill unlike most Americans do ,they are very humble about what just happened so they dont grin ear to ear because its dissrespectful to the animal.


----------



## SurvivorGirl (May 26, 2007)

jpmcgrew said:
			
		

> By the way I live on a huge ranch that has alot of hunting Elk,Mule Deer,Turkeys etc but there is a hunters ethic and you just do not break that ethic.It is important to respect the animal you want to hunt much like alot of Native Americans believe.In Europe when they make a kill they dont pose in the picture smiling with their kill unlike most Americans do ,they are very humble about what just happened so they dont grin ear to ear because its dissrespectful to the animal.


That is what i respect. thx for posting.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 26, 2007)

I am skeptical of this (hog) story. Something about that photo..I dunno


----------



## SurvivorGirl (May 26, 2007)

come to think of it, it does look like a hoax.


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 26, 2007)

Uncle Bob,DH said  it looked like they set the kid back further for photo to make it look bigger.It was also said when they had got the first  Hogzilla that was that big they must have taken different hog parts of  other hogs to create that big of a hog they also had supposedly buried the original before taking its photo to let decompose so it would be hard to really know its size.I guarantee they would have taken tons of pictures before putting  that big of a hog in the ground.This one looks real but who really knows unless you were there.Looks pretty real to me.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 26, 2007)

Miss JPM...

I've seen a lot of 1000 lb steers, so I dunno. It 'appears' that the kid is leaning on the hog. Anyway I only believe 1/2 of what I see and almost 0 of what I read on the net...Ha! Ha!


----------



## StirBlue (May 27, 2007)

Wonder where they plan on hanging the head?  They had some pretty big boars on the TV series Lost.  If they had Emeril to make sausage, they might still be on the air.  

I believe the size of the animal was true.....I just don't believe the kid was on the honor roll!!!


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 27, 2007)

BIGGER than Hogzilla
The caliper pistol this kid used is too big for a kid to shoot it takes alot of strength to shoot a gun that big and actually hit your target no wonder 8 shots later he still didnt manage to take it down.


----------



## SurvivorGirl (May 27, 2007)

jpmcgrew said:
			
		

> BIGGER than Hogzilla


check out the "negative comments" on that page. I agree with every single one of them!


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 27, 2007)

LOL @ taking over 3 hours and multiple rounds with a .50 Caliber to kill a hog in an enclosed area.

LOL Louder at it being "His Biggest Accomplishment"

This will probably ring true when he ends up bagging groceries at Kroger.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (May 27, 2007)

id wanna picture next to that thing.

I also wonder if i can get a piece of that to eat just to say i ate the biggest hog in the world.


----------



## Buck (May 27, 2007)

Mylegsbig said:
			
		

> LOL @ taking over 3 hours and multiple rounds with a .50 Caliber to kill a hog in an enclosed area.
> 
> LOL Louder at it being "His Biggest Accomplishment"
> 
> This will probably ring true when he ends up bagging groceries at Kroger.



It takes on a slightly different significance when you read the story and learn the "enclosed area" was a 2500 acre hunting preserve.


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 27, 2007)

It's still pathetic.  .50 Caliber? Enclosed hunting space? 8 shots with a hand cannon to kill it?  god knows how many hours and how long it suffered?

Fatboy should go get a bow and arrow or a pack of dogs and a bowie knife if he wants to "hunt"


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 27, 2007)

Never the less the hog was most likely baited meaning they feed him at the same place and same time everyday like an automatic deer feeder.Great hunting when you give a fat kid a great big gun as for chasing for 3 hours remember he had 2 guides and I doubt they were on foot for 3 hours most likely ATVs.I dont think by looking at that kid he has the stamina to walk for 3 hours.
I think its really iresponsable to give a minor such a huge pistol.Isn't it more common to let a kid shoot a BB gun when they are that young with a parent .Come on now and him killing his first deer at 5 years old.Good lord! what mother or father would allow this?


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 27, 2007)

Agreed..I'd like to have a few "words" with the kid in private when daddy wasn't around.


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 27, 2007)

Wouldn't do any good that kid is so brainwashed and lives in a culture that considers killing fun just like those people who go out and shoot up rabbits and anything else that crosses their way and its done at night after so many beers.Believe me Ive seen it first hand and it was very upsetting to me.
To me a hunting preserve is a nice word for canned hunt.


----------



## bethzaring (May 27, 2007)

Who are we to judge how someone else hunts or what instrument they choose to use?

Even though I agree with jpmcgrew's approach to hunting, that does not make us correct and the others' wrong.

I commend the child for getting out of the house and learning a life skill, instead of sitting in front of a TV or computer moniter.


----------



## Corey123 (May 27, 2007)

Just in time for the Memorial Day weekend cookout!!

Don't even bother with franks, burgers or chicken. Just break out with the BBQ sauce and bread and let everyone go for themselves!!

Cook half now, and the other half on the Fourth of July!!


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 27, 2007)

bethzaring said:
			
		

> Who are we to judge how someone else hunts or what instrument they choose to use?
> 
> Even though I agree with jpmcgrew's approach to hunting, that does not make us correct and the others' wrong.
> 
> I commend the child for getting out of the house and learning a life skill, instead of sitting in front of a TV or computer moniter.



I'm one to judge.  A fat lazy kid killed a large majestic animal for fun, then said it was "His biggest acomplishment ever."

Let's give the fattie a bow and arrow and drop him off in a real wilderness and see what he comes home with.

Killing for fun is sickening.


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 27, 2007)

I also am to Judge I live on a ranch where their income it all about hunting and I work at another ranch thats all about hunting.There is an ethic amongst real hunters.That gun was way out of his league there are grown men that cant shoot a pistol that powerful.I dont hunt but I shoot guns I am a strong girl with hands as big as most men I couldnt shoot straight with a huge pistol Ive tried and I missed the target on the other hand regular sized pistols Im dead on. 
Dh is a hunter our house is filled with animal mounts too many to mention including bears,mountain lions etc.And he has been a guide for years he is also the one that goes after the poachers here and works as a non commissiond game officer and works closely with Fish and Game.So I think I know a couple of thinks.


----------



## SurvivorGirl (May 27, 2007)

bethzaring said:
			
		

> I commend the child for getting out of the house and learning a life skill, instead of sitting in front of a TV or computer moniter.


I hardly commend him on shooting an innocent animal. he didn't shoot it for food, he didn't shoot it because it was harassing the town, he shot it for himself and the glory.
I honestly don't see how you can commend him on it.


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 27, 2007)

by the way, blowing a harmless animals head off in an enclosed space is hardly a "life skill".  At least not where i come from.


----------



## GB (May 27, 2007)

Regardless of what people think of hunting, it is not appropriate on this board to bash this kid. We have a rule about respecting people here. Disagree with what he did if you want, but do not call him a fatty or other names and do not resort to childish name calling. It does not matter that the kid is not a member of this board. He still needs to be shown the same respect that we would show anyone else here.

Back on topic, check out some info from Snopes.


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 27, 2007)

I doubt that hog would taste good a place I know in Texas keep some wild hogs in a pen and they feed them the guts and carcasses of deer and other things after they hunted them.My first year they had me cook some wild pig I thought it tasted horrible and have refused to cook wild pig for them again I have worked there 10 years so far.


----------



## SurvivorGirl (May 27, 2007)

jpmcgrew said:
			
		

> I doubt that hog would taste good a place I know in Texas keep some wild hogs in a pen and they feed them the guts and carcasses of deer and other things after they hunted them.My first year they had me cook some wild pig I thought it tasted horrible and have refused to cook wild pig for them again I have worked there 10 years so far.


that's disgusting 
good for you for refusing them!!


----------



## licia (May 27, 2007)

I don't understand why this story struck such a nerve with some.  2500 acres isn't like penning something in a cage.  The boy is an honor roll student and has been hunting with his father for years. He does seem to be an all around good kid. I couldn't hunt anything, but that doesn't mean that it is bad for everyone else.  He wasn't out stirring up mischief like some kids his age.  I agree - no bashing!


----------



## Corey123 (May 27, 2007)

Mylegsbig said:
			
		

> I'm one to judge. A fat lazy kid killed a large majestic animal for fun, then said it was "His biggest acomplishment ever."
> 
> Let's give the fattie a bow and arrow and drop him off in a real wilderness and see what he comes home with.
> 
> Killing for fun is sickening.


 


Must not blame the boy. Blame his parents for teaching him this. 

His mind is not fully developed yet, so he only knows what he's tought to do.

You say that killing for fun is sick? Then his parents are sick for teaching him to do that!


----------



## AllenOK (May 27, 2007)

Who knows what that animal's actual range was?  2500 acres is 3.902 square miles.  Imagine a square area, almost 2 miles on a side.  Plus, are the boundaries of that area fenced?  Are they fenced tightly enough to keep this critter in?  Who's to say it wasn't getting out through a downed part of the fence, and uprooting crops in some farmer's fields (feral hogs cause A LOT of damage to crops here, in OK, they're considered "Fair Game", and legal year-long).  Here in OK, most "hunting preserves" are managed by the US Army Corp of Engineers, and are also usually associated with State Parks.  I for one, would NOT want to be peacefully enjoying the wilderness, and suddenly have a massive brute like this charge me or my kids.  I know that there's no reports of this animal doing any of this kind of behavior.

Personally, I think the young man's choice of firearm is a little lacking.  I do agree with many of the folks here; that you want to drop your animal as quickly and cleanly as possible.  The stress and strain of fleeing for it's life for 3 hours put so much adrenaline into the animal that the meat will be tough.  If the animal were to die suddenly, with no warning, little to no adrenalin would be released into the blood, and the meat would be more tender (this is why cattle are stunned unconscious, then exsanguinated).

I don't hunt, but have no problem with people who hunt responsibly.  Whether this young man and his friends were hunting responsibly, I'm not totally sure.  At least they did track the animal down and finish it off.


----------



## SurvivorGirl (May 27, 2007)

Corey123 said:
			
		

> Must not blame the boy. Blame his parents for teaching him this.
> 
> His mind is not fully developed yet, so he only knows what he's tought to do.
> 
> You say that killing for fun is sick? Then his parents are sick for teaching him to do that!



I am blaming the parents but frankly he is old enough to do other then he is taught. If a child at the age of eight is old enough to have a handle on the concept of suicide and relize what it will do and what it means, an eleven year old is most definetly old enough to follow their own thoughts.


----------



## Corey123 (May 27, 2007)

A child knows the difference between right and wrong, but if the child knows what he's doing IS wrong, then he enjoys doing it still, then that is a horse of a different color.

Still, the final say comes from the parents, and so, the child will likely do what the parents suggest to him.


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 28, 2007)

This animal was not getting out of the fence and was fed a steady diet of high calories to make it that big.That's how these canned hunts operate they get paid alot of money for a big animal that is contained and pretty much tame because they are around people an easy kill again that is not hunting.If it was causing that much damage on other properties they would not send a kid to dispatch this creature they would have an experienced hunter take it down.By the way 2500 hundred acres fenced?Give me a break.Try 600.000  yes six hundred thousand acres(owned by Ted Turner) where I live and no fences.
Time to time we have bears that break into houses snatch little dogs even so the ranch does everyting possible to run them off if that doesnt work they are shot with a tranquilizer gun and then hauled off miles away.The only time you are justified in shooting a bear is if it is actually trying to get in the house and sometimes they do breaking windows to get in. A bear wandering around the house does not count.


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 28, 2007)

I wont say where but some places get some hunters that have no ethics they will come to a ranch buy a license shoot an animal and wound it and actually not want to track it down then they actually think they have the right to just shoot another animal.That is illegal


----------



## SurvivorGirl (May 28, 2007)

jpmcgrew said:
			
		

> That is illegal


and immoral and aweful and cruel.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 2, 2007)

Just like I said farm raised so it was used to people.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070602/ap_on_re_us/monster_pig
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070602/ap_on_re_us/monster_pig


----------

